

Ask HN: What software ideas do you have ?  - samh

Here are a couple of mine : 
- software to help learn guitar, detect notes played
- universal text utility, any text area in any app and it allows you to do regular expression replace
- web based data modelling and group ware tool
- Website, written stories with music and images.. tell a story, add images and music.
  (other people can create collages, remix your stories)
- image viewer with category tagging of images (for artists, designers)
======
Mr_question
I want a program that allows the user to play a musical instrument by just
thinking about it.

Start small and assign thoughts of moving ones arms to a particular note or
chord.

This is completley possible but I haven't really heard of anyone developing
it.

~~~
Mr_question
You could assign particular chords to foot muscles and then play the flute to
your own "mind-chord" accompaniment

